# Dragon's Art Thread



## Dragon (Feb 22, 2009)

It's probably not a good idea to name your art thread Procrastination, so I didn't. :D

Well, this is mah new art thread, nice to meet you. I usually don't get anything of great importance aside from school work done, but I do do requests. Feel free to drop in a comment or two about how awesome I am or how much I suck. I guess I'll get mostly the second~ >:3


Here be example(s)?

Hoenn Team -If you've ever roleplayed with me in forever, you should know who this is. Or not.

Entry for Young Voices -Yeah, an entry for "Young Voices". A collection of teen writing and art in Toronto, blah blah~


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

link- And here's something else. Uh, this is an entry for "Young Voices", which is a collection of teen writing and art in Toronto. It's not that good, but I guess it's okay, meh.


----------



## Black hood (Feb 24, 2009)

Its good, youve definately improved since last time i viewed you artwork, which i admit was a while ago, but oh well. Keep up the good work! :3


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you, Black hood~


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 25, 2009)

Bwaaa Hoenn team = <3 So cute! :D And nicely colored too. At first I thought the person with wings was taking a dump or something :x But it looks nice! I can't draw feathered wings >.>  
Shnompfs (Random sound I am obsessed with)


----------



## Darksong (Feb 25, 2009)

The Hoenn team one is great! But the Pokemon look a bit flat, like they need more shading.

I haven't viewed the others yet, though.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

Uh, thank you Ice tiger~

Thank you Darksong~ My pencil crayons were assing, so the picture ended up like that. But thanks for viewing?

HAY HAY REQUEST FOR A FREE COOKIE


----------

